# Flow drill to Free flow development



## chris arena (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is a short u-tube we took at class tonight. We have found that most students can easily go thru this drill within the first year of training. We require these skills before we go on to padded stick sparring for reasons of developing proper form, strike accuracy and good control. Once they get to this level, we put on the pads and go for attacker defender scenarios and then some sparring. At this stage we would consider the student an intermediatte level player. By the way, Elana is only 16 years old and has about 2 years training. Her partner. Johnny, slightly less that one year.





 
Chris A


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RedMonster (Jul 8, 2009)

I am a big fan of these drills, I can do this kind of work all day long and have a blast.  Especially adding the occasional disarm to them.  Thanks for sharing! 

Red


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 8, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## geezer (Jul 9, 2009)

Chris, Harold... Thanks to both of youz guys. Keep posting those clips!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Chris,

It's great to see new students being exposed to the Filipino Martial Arts! As long as this happens the Professor's art lives on!

-Harold


----------



## chris arena (Jul 10, 2009)

Guro Harold:

These drills are a blast. I am working hard with my little group to develop strong basic skills. Especially before putting of the helmet and padded sticks. I have seen a lot of straight line whackaroo so called stick sparring by obvious beginners who do not have any instictive flow skills and Arnis Form yet developed. They end up running all over the gym. Great for the testostorone, but em-bare-***-ing to watch.

We have also pirated Datu Hartman's recent Tapi-Tapi flow drill and even Tuhon Ray's flow work as well. We slow down and do the typical 4 count drill and let ourselves pull of any of the basics and tapi tapi tecniques, just up to the point where we know we can finish the lock but free flow out and go back into the 4 count flow drill similar to Tuhan Ray and just keep the drill going. It is doing wonders in our ability to enter and jamb the attack.

I would really like to attend the next FCS Kali West Coast Gathering. From what I have seen, they are a great group.

Chris A


----------

